# Algae eating addition - Small Pleco/Oto suggestions?



## dmcbay (May 9, 2014)

Hi folks - currently have:

Juwel 125 - 30G, Eheim Professional 3, 
Stocked with:
4 corydoras sterbai
15 Rummy nose tetra + 1 Pristella tetra
6 Dwarf Cichlid rams (2 Golden, 2 Electric blue, 2 German) (Microgeophagus ramirezi)

I was going to add a few more cory cats, or otos but I hear they are delicate and require a group of at least 6 - so am thinking a small pleco (that stays small!) might be better. Looking for suggestions please!


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

If you get healthy otos you won't have any problems with them. I doubt 6 otos would equal the bio load of even a small plec


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

SAE's Otto's, Bushynose plecos, Amano shrimp, nerite snails


----------



## dmcbay (May 9, 2014)

Interesting - I was worried 6 otos would be too many - also I find them a bit dull except the Zebras but they are hard to come across. Hadn't even considered Amano shrimp, they wouldn't be bothered by the Rams?


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Doubt it I had 5 amanos with bolivian rams and watched an adult female chase one of the rams off a scrap of food. Just make sure that they aren't snack size when you put them in.


----------



## dmcbay (May 9, 2014)

Cheers - shrimp it is! It seems the amanos (although lacking colour) are the best for the job.


----------



## dmcbay (May 9, 2014)

I'm looking at Blue Velvet Neocaridina heteropoda do you think If I got them as adults they wouldn't be bothered (like the Armanos)?


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

They aren't as good algae cleaners as the amanos and a lot smaller. My bolivians snacked on any sized shrimp if they could find them, I had a really large and dense mop of moss when I pulled the tank down last week found approx 20 shrimp compared to the hundred or so before the introduction of the rams.


----------



## dmcbay (May 9, 2014)

Time to take the shrimp plunge - large Amanos ordered (went for 5 - may add more). Cheers for your help!


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

dmcbay said:


> Time to take the shrimp plunge - large Amanos ordered (went for 5 - may add more). Cheers for your help!


5 isn't going to make much of a dent. 1 shrimp per gallon is what I'd suggest if you want them to clean and not just be pretty for looking at.


----------



## dmcbay (May 9, 2014)

I had read 1 per 4 gallons somewhere - clearly someone even more conservative than me! If they settle in nicely will pick some more up soon - don't want them to outcompete my beloved corys (although in retrospect the Amanos can't eat much?)


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

dmcbay said:


> I had read 1 per 4 gallons somewhere - clearly someone even more conservative than me! If they settle in nicely will pick some more up soon - don't want them to outcompete my beloved corys (although in retrospect the Amanos can't eat much?)


Amano shrimp can really pack the food down actually. If you feed it to them, they'll eat it. If you feed them too much, they get lazy and stop eating algae. They'll eat pretty much any fish food IME. They won't outcompete corys because they don't eat as fast as corys do but one scenario that could happen is you put some sinking wafers in there and the shrimp pick them up and walk up a plant where the corys can't get the food.


----------



## dmcbay (May 9, 2014)

Haha fair enough! My Corys will always come first - so ill see how they get on


----------



## oetheous (May 25, 2013)

Your tank already seems a bit over stocked. I have a 29, and it would only fit one pair of rams. How is the aggression btw your 6 rams? Just curious.


----------



## dmcbay (May 9, 2014)

Hi, no problem I realise its a little bizarre. Two pairs would usually be risking things in my size tank aggression wise.

Its been interesting - I purchased all 6 together with the 2 golden and electric blue as juveniles and what I thought would be a pair of Germans. What I have ended up with is two fantastic male Germans and a male and female of the other two. I am currently considering taking a male German back - but the thing is they all seem very happy! I think because my tank has a lot of hiding space and is well planted the males are content with their space - but will chase off another when it drifts in. It took them a while to decide who gets where though. Ill be keeping an constant eye on the growth of the smaller rams and any pairs that appear to decide if I need to isolate/trade one or two if things change from the current balance.


----------

